# Is this normal????



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

Is this normal?
Been injecting 0.5mg buserelin since Monday 21st and I feel ok - a little irritable and tired like I usually get before a period but otherwise not too bad.

No sign of my period yet, normally it would come tomorrow, or there abouts. Now starting to think my period isn't going to come.

We are on a strict time scale. I need to react well to these drugs straight away otherwise my clinic will cancel the cycle as not enough time to DR for longer than normal so that we can go ahead with our first IVF before Christmas. 

Do you still have a period while DR'ing? Does anyone feel ok while DR'ing?
Best wishes to you all Tish x


----------



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Tish - I'm pleased your starting a new cycle  

My AF is always delayed by a few days when DR so don't worry.  In fact stressing about it will probably delay it even more!!  Try to relax and let nature take it's course.  I've always felt okay DR, everyone is different though.  I just had to make sure I kept my fluids up because otherwise I get headaches.  I hope AF turns up soon...

Best of luck
Shelleysugar xxx


----------



## frenchie999 (Feb 1, 2013)

My period was on time but my body is just weird! Most womens is late whilst DR so don't worry, it will turn up!  

I felt a bit off whilst DR but nothing major, few headache, like Shelley said, make sure you keep the fluid up!


----------



## Emmy007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Like you I didn't think I was going to start my period either. I went for my first scan last Monday after injecting suprecur for two weeks and because I hadn't my period my lining wasn't thin enough.....I was gutted. The nurse could tell by the scan that I would get my period though and funnily enough I did on Tuesday morning. 

It weird wishing for your period when were all so used to wishing for NO period!! I'm sure it won't be long and you'll get yours too xxx


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

I dregged on 0.5 of buserelin too and my af was a few days late. Try not too worry it will come. X


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

Evening Ladies!
Thanks so much for your replies, today I think AF is on her ugly way - bloated and headache today! 

Hi shelleysugar (from IUI board I think) Hope you are doing ok

Trying to keep my fluids up, I'm drinking enough to drown myself (not a big drinker usually) but not too headachey so I must be doing ok. Gonna try and de-stress over these next 2 weeks as we have just moved to get it out of the way before treatment. 

Best wishes to you all, take care x


----------



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

ooh i'm glad i read this! I've been DR for 8 days and usually my cycle is 28 days, this is day 30 and i'm panicking already! But it's good to know that most people are a little delayed while DR! 
Come on AF!!!


----------



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi there, I couldn't remember where I'd 'met' you before but it must have been an iui board. Has your AF arrived yet?
Take care x


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

Evening Ladies,
Hi Nicky1975! Nice to meet another down regger!!! How are you getting on??

No period yet for me - I'm on day 31 today, although I have felt on the brink of tears all day today, I seriously need to hibernate away in my bed I think! Every day I think AF is on her way but it never comes. I'm desperately trying to see this as a positive thing that the drugs are actually doing something but I wish my period would come - I have my scan booked for the 1st Nov.

Hope you are all keeping well, take care, Tish x


----------



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

tish1979 said:


> Evening Ladies,
> Hi Nicky1975! Nice to meet another down regger!!! How are you getting on??
> 
> No period yet for me - I'm on day 31 today, although I have felt on the brink of tears all day today, I seriously need to hibernate away in my bed I think! Every day I think AF is on her way but it never comes. I'm desperately trying to see this as a positive thing that the drugs are actually doing something but I wish my period would come - I have my scan booked for the 1st Nov.
> ...


oooh we are in almost exactly the same boat Tish!!! Still no AF for me! Day 33. My scan is booked for Wednesday 30th! I wouldn't mind but every day for about a week I have had all the symptoms I get just before AF arrives but NOTHING! 
It's actually ironic how we go through every month praying for AF not to come and NOW we're praying it comes! Absolutely ridiculous! I'd laugh if I didnt want to cry so hard!     
Hope yours arrives asap, fingers crossed for both of us!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

Evening Nicky1975,
Gosh we are pretty much the same! It's good to know what we are going through is 'normal' (if you can at all use that term in IVF) and yes I find it highly ironic too how I'm wishing AF to come - 2 months ago I would have been doing cartwheels that she hadn't arrived yet!

Day 32 today and STILL no sign of AF, to say I have been on a short fuse today is a massive understatement - not great when I have been building furniture with my fiance today. I read your post with tears in my eyes, I can completely sympathise with you, I really hope AF turns up real soon for you.

Take care ladies, Tish x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi good evening ladies....I too am awaiting the arrival of AF...I am on the short protocol so no DR for me. Still a wreck though, bursting into tears for no reason and on edge all the time...DH, bless him is being so patient with me, bless him.xx

Tish and Nicky, I do hope AF arrives soon..   it really does feel odd wishing it to arrive,  I wake up in the middle of the night hoping she has decided to turn up...but   no.

Sending    and lots of   that it is soon 

x


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey.  I am n a similar boat and on day 37!!!!! Normally day 29 like clockwork!  I had a scan and it turns out I have a cyst which they think will sort itself out.  Such a pain!  Apparently this can happen and is nothing o worry about.  Last time I was 4 days late and no cyst.  Just shows that each cycle is different. 

Good luck fellow downreggers!!


----------



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow, it is amazing (but not in a good way) how many of us are going through such similar experiences!  
I spoke to my clinic this morning and they said come for the scan as planned whether or not AF has arrived, then they can see if my womb lining is too thick to carry on as normal. If it is they will probably give me Noristerone (or however you spell it) to help me bleed then they'll scan again after i've bled. It will put me back a week or so i suppose but i don't care as long as it works out in the end! Would be nice to know by Christmas if the IVF has worked though!    
I've got everything crossed for you ladies praying for IVF to arrive. At least we've got each other eh?! HAHA!


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi Good Afternoon Ladies, 

I hope AF has arrived for all those waiting.  
I hope all other ladies DR or Stimming are not having too many side-effects   

AFM, Well AF still hasn't arrived    am going completely   ...I cannot stop crying, I'm not even on any Meds.,   !!
I feel really low and alone, I know I'm not but thats how I'm feeling.

Have a great day everyone I hope all is well 

xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)

Evening Ladies,
Hope you are all coping ok over the weekend? I feel for all you ladies going through this and hopefully AF arrives for you. 

Star17 I do hope your cyst clears up ok.

AFM - my period finally arrived with a vengeance on Saturday morning, I'm tired, short tempered and emotional but worry if I start crying I won't stop! I'm starting to get little bruises on my thighs and my injection today bled and is swollen. It ain't called long protocol for nothing!

Quick question - when you start stimming do they add it in with the Buserelin? So do you have 2 injections each day?

Take care ladies x


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

AF arrived finally!  Hopefully cyst will have also gone.....scan on tuesday.  Wish me luck!

Tish - yes you do both.  Your clinic will tell you the amounts.  I was told half of the amount of buserelin.  

How is everyone else?


----------



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

My AF arrived on Saturday morning, SO HEAVY, but only for the day!!!! By Sunday morning it had slowed down hugely   It was kind of watered down if you know what I mean? Very strange. But at least i've had a bleed of some sort i suppose. Will just have to wait til Wednesday and see what they say at the baseline scan. 
Yay, happy for you 2 that AF has arrived  
Tish... yes it definitely isn't called long protocol for nothing! How come you do it in your thigh? Do some clinics advise that? Sorry to hear of it being sore. My tummy is getting like that now too. I won't lie, it's not great when you're doing 2 injections per day but you just have to try to think that HOPEFULLY it will be totally worth it eventually!!!! Fingers crossed!
As for the emotions, let them all out! I don't think I have yet but i'm sure it's coming! I keep having to bite my tongue at any annoying thing DH does. He's been brilliant as always but he IS a man and therefore can't help being annoying sometimes!  
Take care and keep going ladies   xxx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Evening Ladies, 

Nicky and Tish, My AF also arrived Saturday...really painful and heavy, slept most of the weekend....had my BL scan today and all is good, was told to start Stimms, which I did...ouch,   sorry but Im glad Im not on the LP dont think I could cope.xx Brave ladies both of you xx

Star, I do hope your cyst has disappeared when you have your scan. Having   for you xx sending you lots of     x

stay STRONG and POSITIVE ladies 

BabyM x


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah to all us ladies!!!!

Congrats to everyone on getting your AF! 

Nicky1975 mine too was heavy and painful sat but today just enough for a panty liner. Babymeerkat36 - hopefully it's the same for us too and all is well so we can start stimming this week. Your comments made me laugh, I thought there was something wrong with my man this morning but when I asked him about it he just informed me he was staying out of my way!!!

Thanks star17, not looking forward to doubling up on injections but everything crossed its a means to an end. I tried so hard to do my injection myself today but only ended up doing the plunger bit. Then I cried because I didn't do it. Tomorrow is the day I inject myself!

Star17 best of luck for your scan tomorrow

Take care ladies, Tish x

Yes my clinic said to inject in the thigh, think I prefer that to doing it in the tummy like some of you.


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  Keeping everything crossed!

Tish - don't beat yourself up, injecting yourself is a wierd thing to do!  You will be fine tomorrow.  But wishing you loads of luck.

Baby meerkat - glad you have started Stimms!

Nicky - mine was pretty heavy, but I think they can really vary.....good luck for Wednesday.

Nice to have you guys.  Will let you know how tomorrow goes!


----------



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

Star17 how did the scan go hun?  

Tish...good luck with your injection today, you'll be fine!


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi Ladies, 

Star how was your scan hun?   everything went well   

Tish I hope you've managed your injection today..  .  I did my first one yesterday, I grabbed a packet of frozen peas and numbed the area first...I think tummy is best as thats where the ovaries are, but thats just me    My Man was the same, he's told me to go to me mams for a few days...  I couldn't stop laughing..I asked him why, he just said "I like the way I look". bless him. 

Nicky good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope all is well and you can start your Stimms sending you   

AFM, Stimm number 2 done, only another 8 to go...  ...


Sending      to all the Ladies 

xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

Evening Ladies,
Star17 - how did your scan go?? Really hope it went well for you x

Well I managed my injection today - although I jumped and ended up putting the needle in twice ha ha - what an idiot!

Hope the rest of you are all good today, take care, Tish x


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Tish - nicely done!  Tomorrow it will be a breeze!

Baby meerkat - 2 down!  How do you know 8 to go?  I asked my clinic how long I would be stimming for today and they said 'well it depends......'

Nicky - good luck tomorrow with your scan!

Thank ou all for our good luck messages - you are fab.  I actually had a few things that went well today!  My scan was one thank goodness.  My lining was 4mm and my cyst had collapsed and was 1.5cm. You can see the fluid the had been in the cyst on the scan in the pelvic cavity - that was cool!  Anyway good to go with 17 follies on one side (pco ovary -  she thinks there might be more.....) and 12 on the other (not pco ovary which is good!).  So starting tonight with a 225 menopur (up from 125/112.5 last time......).  Woohoo!

Quick question - was I too demanding?  The nurse called to book me in for my scan.  She said Monday (after 6 injections).  I said that I thought that was too late incase I over stimulated (due to pco) and could I have it earlier.  We are going for Saturday.  Do you think I am being too cautious/demanding?

Hope you are all well.  Take care xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

Just a quick post -
WOW star17 that's fab news! Goodbye cyst!!!

Best of luck for tomorrow nicky1975, hope all goes well x

Banging headache, need my bed, goodnight, take care x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi Ladies

Star, No I dont think you were demanding, its your body and you know how you feel better to be safe than sorry.     WTG on your lining and the follies...keep growing strong    

The reason I said 8 to go is that my clinic have me booked for a scan on the 4th, then again on the 6th, my nurse said my EC would most likely be between 8-10th and the ET on the 12th-123th Nov. 

Tish Nice one on popping your cherry   WTG you.  Lets hope they get easier    

Nicky good luck for your scan tomorrow   


Night Night Ladies      for all xx


----------



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

ooooh Star17! fabulous news! You definitely were not being too demanding, you have to be careful and you did the right thing! YOU are the most important person in all this and so sod what anyone else thinks, you need to do what makes you happy and relaxed!  
Baseline scan was fine, womb lining nice and thin so start stimming tonight! Yay, 2 injections a night, can't wait!    Booked in for next scan next Friday so come on follicles, start growing for me!   

Well done Tish, it'll get easier and easier now. Promise!  

Thanks for all the good luck messages, it really means a lot ladies.
Keep going. PMA all round! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2013)

Evening Ladies,
Well here goes writing this reply for the second time this evening - I pressed a button and the first one disappeared!

Lots of good news going on, on here lately, hopefully the positivity keeps on coming. 

Congrats on your scan Nicky1975, come on follies - grow, grow, grow!!! 

Looking forward to my scan on Friday, just booked 2 weeks holiday leave for after ET so I can relax, how nice it would be for us all to have some good news for Christmas!

Just reading over your post from yesterday Star17 - you were right to speak up, I have read so many posts from ladies on the IUI board who hadn't spoken up during treatment and they had ended up having a miserable, negative 2WW. You know your body best.

Goodnight ladies, take care x


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Al of you - thank you for replying re me being demanding!  You are right, I do know my body.  I react to the drugs quickly and am quite pleased now that I was demanding as I slept well without worrying! There are things from my last cycle tat I still think we're wrong and I wish I had spoken up.  Thanks lovely ladies!!!

Baby meerkat - ah I see.  Makes sense.  Last time I stimmed for 10 days.  Hopefully will be the same again.  

Nicky - next Friday as in 10 days time?  Grow follies grow!

Tidy - thanks for reading back!  Lovely having 2 weeks off!  Am jealous!  Are you planning on chilling?!

Big cheers to our follies!  Bring it on!


----------



## Brown-candy (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi Ladies am just sending as many   across as we all hope and   that we have what we so longed for  .

I have learnt that the meds causes tremendous bloating, am just wondering how am gonna manage that as am already feeling bloated and its quite uncomfortable.


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Brown-candy.  Well......it is uncomfortable!  However you get used to it and then once it is over you forget about it pretty quickly!!  

Night night all xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

Afternoon Ladies,
Welcome browncandy - it's uncomfortable, undignified, frustrating and all consuming but just see each little step as another step closer to achieving your goal and hopefully that will get you through.

Star17 - well my leave has been authorised today - woohoo! I plan on learning how to make proper pastry during my leave, so my baking beans and rolling pin are at the ready! Oh and writing my Christmas cards as December is our most busy month at work so I intend on being organised and ready for it. Praying with all my might that this works for us!

Hope you are all ok today, take care x


----------



## Chiggs83 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi tish1979, I started stimms on 1st November too  

Have been reading through all the posts and it's so good to read that I am 'IVF normal'  

Sending everyone positive thoughts through this, and fc we all have an alcohol free Christmas xx


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello everyone!  Scan this morning - I have lots of follicles on both sides, but they need to grow more (as you would expect as I have only had 4 injections!).  They measured any over 6mm.  I had 13 with the largest being 13mm and then another 12 under 6mm.  So looks like we are on track.  Fingers crossed!

Tish - fantastic!  I am learning how to bake and make jam at the moment.  I am also doing an interior design one day course.  All excellent distraction techniques!  I am not so good at pastry though.....or baking for that matter! I am praying that it works for you too.  Fingers crossed.

Hey chiggs positive thoughts coming your way too.

Hello everyone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

Evening Ladies,
Star17 - that's brill news about your follies and after only a couple of days of stimm's, hopefully they become even more juicy over the next few days for you. 

Hi Chiggs83 - congrat's on starting your stimm's, here's hoping you respond well to them, are you on long protocol? 

AFM - think I'm starting to feel a little 'off' and was stabbed 3 times with injection this morning as the first one wouldn't go in! Think I'm getting elephant skin and my thighs are covered in bruises as I bruise really easily. Hopefully a good night's sleep will see me right.

Take care ladies x


----------



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello ladies.
Had a scan this morning and follicles are looking decent enough. I haven't got that many but the ones I have got are a decent size and egg collection is now booked for Tuesday 12th! So just 3 more days of injections. YAY!  

Star17-fab news! You've got LOADS! I've never had that many!!!! Should be a lovely amount and good sizes by EC time! Everything crossed!    

Thinking of you all and praying for good news all round! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Evening Ladies,
Hope you are all well?
Nicky1975 that's great news and I hope EC goes well for you.

I had my scan this morning too, I have another on Monday (to check that my lining has thickened up some more) with EC on Wednesday. 

Best wishes to you all x


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello -  had ec this morning with 16 eggs.  Fingers crossed they are all mature and fertilise!!  Bit worried that they will be immature as we triggered earlier than others.  Fingers crossed!

Nicely done on your scans Nicky and tush!  Ec very soon!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi Ladies,
Wow! Congrats on your 16 eggs star17, I really do hope they fertilise well and that you recover from EC quickly. How are you feeling by the way? I'm very nervous about EC. 

Any idea what's ok as far as lining thickness is concerned for EC/ET - I'm worrying that my lining isn't going to thicken up enough (they didn't tell me what would be enough!) - it was 5.7 yesterday.

Enjoy your weekend ladies x


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Tish - I feel fine, just very tired.  The ec was absolutely fine - I don't remember anything!  I had a small amount of pain which was dealt with by paracetamol!  Nothing to worry about and apparently I was only in there for 25 mins!  I have been asleep all afternoon and just got up for home made pizza from my lovely sister!  All good so don't worry.

Lining wise - they want it to reduce to 5 ish and then increase I think to 8.  It increases quite quickly so hopefully yours will get thicker in the next few days!


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

Star I hope you are well after your EC   
Tish and Nicky, Good luck for your EC's I hope all goes well     

Afm, my EC is tomorrow...eeekk   I am soo nervous. I have had pains through the night. I have found it uncomfortable to sleep on my sides, also I am worried re; my Lining, I have not been given any measurements  
any advice would be amazing xx


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Babymeerkat - pains are normal as everything is getting squished together.  Do you have a few follies as I think te more you have the more it can hurt!  I wouldn't worry re lining - ask tomorrow, but I am sure they would have told you if a problem.  Good luck!

Afm 9 of my 16 fertilised.  13 were mature, it 4 didn't fertilise which I think is about normal?  I was hoping for more, but hey ho!  Fingers cross they all stay the course and I have lots for pgd!


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Star -Thank you for your reply, I feel a little better now, regarding my lining.   I have 14 follies on the left and 17 on the right. Not all over 16 mm, but hopefully tomorrow they will have caught up. 

I thought 9 being fertilised was good, from what I've read. Good luck for your ET 

P x


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2013)

Evening Ladies!
Star17 - that's brill news, hoping and praying for you that it's good news over the next few days. Got everything crossed for you x

AFM - scan in the morning and I'm hoping with all my might that my lining has thickened up nicely and my follies have grown some more. Was in quite a bit of pain yesterday and this afternoon, so hopefully that's the case! Don't think I'm going to get much sleep tonight.

Let us know how you get on tomorrow please babymeerkat, best wishes x
Hope you are all dong ok?
Take care, Tish x


----------



## Chiggs83 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi All

Star 9 fertilised sounds good to me, keeping everything crossed for you.

AFM, I'm the same as Tish. Scan tomorrow and hoping my follies have grown. The biggest wee 14.6 on Friday. What should I be hoping for??

Xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

Morning Ladies,
Chiggs - how did your scan go??

Star - how's your embies getting on?

How are you today babymeerkat?

AFM - scan went well this morning, things have certainly plumped up over the weekend so the pain was worth it. 6 follicles on the left, 9 on the right all measuring between 13 and 19, lining now 11 so nearly doubled. All set for EC on Wednesday - eek!

Take care, Tish x


----------



## Chiggs83 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Tish
Your results sound great.

My scan was kind of positive.... Have loads of follies, about 35-40 over the two sides with lead ones 26mm, however I am now high risk for ohss so feel a bit depressed that they may have to freeze embryos to give my body time to settle down, but decision will be made at EC on Wednesday.  So currently eating protein and drinking water like it's going out of fashion!!!

Hope everybody else is doing well xx


----------



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

Tish - fab news! Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for Wednesday!   
Chiggs - i'm praying that you're all ok and no horrible OHSS  

All my best wishes to everyone else too... I only really come on here when i'm not too busy in work so I will try to let you know how my EC goes tomorrow! Actually quite looking forward to going under anaesthetic! Have a good sleep! haha! Oh dear, i'm losing it!   

Lots of love n luck,
Nicky xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Nicky - good luck tomorrow!

Chiggs - wow Lots of follies.  I am also at risk of ohss - my bloods were 25,000 before trigger.  I have to say, I don't feel great......but hoping it won't get any worse and I will be able to have ET on Friday..... But if I feel much worse, I will probably be ok with freezing!  

Tish - good number of follies - nicely done!!  Does that mean trigger tonight?!  How exciting!

Baby meerkat - that is a lot of follies!  Hope they are growing nicely.

Afm - I do not feel great.  Ugh!  Painful tummy and sick.  Going to go for a nap and see how I feel later.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Evening Ladies, 

Star Chiggs, How are you feeling hunnies?? Better I hope    keep drinking the water, eat oranges, they are 90% water, I try and eat about 6 everyday, such a great help with the fluid intake.  I have also heard and or read, can't quite remember..   , that salty bacon and still lucozade helps with drawing the fluid away form the ovaries. 

Nicky,  How did it go today? Good news I hope   

Tish, Did you get to trigger last night? Not long now   


Afm, Eggs have been collected. I am a little sore and uncomfortable. they collected 22 eggs. I came home and have been asleep on and off since 2pm. I woke up and was sick. I have now had something to eat and have drunk nearly 2 pints of water. Clinic will call tomorrow and give me an update, My nurse also told me she would be calling me everyday to see how I am I am having to measure my pee output!! At least they are being vigilant.xx

TTFN


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

Evening Ladies,
Hope you are all ok considering?
babymeerkat - wow 22 eggs thats fantastic, really hope they all behave themselves now and fertilise nicely. Hope you feel better soon and recover quickly x

Nicky - best of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed x

Chiggs - really hope you don't suffer with OHSS and that your treatment can go ahead as planned x

Star - hope you feel a bit better, when do you have ET?

AFM - I have my trigger late tonight and it suddenly seems so real after weeks of injections. This time next week I could be pregnant!! I'm starting to feel that we may actually be able to do this! 

Take care of yourselves x


----------



## Chiggs83 (Jul 30, 2013)

22eggs really is amazing, congrats Babymeerkat. Hope u are feeling better now.

Happy trigger night Tish 

Star how are u feeling? Do u have any ohss symptoms? I don't have any apart from them telling me I'm at risk.  I only have ovary pain when I go for a wee and no bloating as yet.  I agree with u about freezing, they'll do everything they can so that we all get to ET, and if they can't get us there it must be for good reason!

Gd luck Nicky x


----------



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

22 eggs is amaaaaaaazing, wow nice one Babymeerkat!  

Well I only got 6 eggs BUT 5 of them fertilised and we're having the ET on Sunday at 10.30am! 

Tish, how was EC yesterday? I've been thinking of you.
Star - how are you hun?
Chiggs - when is your ET? 

We can do this girls, everything crossed! I love our little thread, it feels more personal! 
Love and hugs all round! xxxxx


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello all!  I am feeling much better thank goodness!  Thank you all for asking!  So we are at day 5.  the clinic just called to tell me that out of my 9 - 2 had made it to blastocyst stage and are being sent for PGS this morning.  If either of them come back normal (hopefully both!) then I can have transfer tomorrow afternoon.  They were currently a 4ab and a 4bb - so good news (I think my embies are slow growers!).  There are 6 that are still growing and some of those might also make it - so fingers crossed!!!  I am keeping my fingers crossed that we get to ET tomorrow afternoon and that we are able to freeze a few also! please please please!!!

Nicky - 6 eggs is good with such a great fertilisation rate.  I had 16 - but only 9 fertilised!  Nicely done.  Good luck for ET on Sunday!!  I agree that I also love our little thread!

Chiggs - sounds like you have managed to avoid!  Make sure you carrying on drinking water and eating protein as it can still happen.  Fingers crossed you will have missed.  I don't know if I had mild symptoms or not - but I felt awful either way!  I was very bloated and had a constant pain in my ovary area, but also higher under my ribs.  I felt pretty sick.  After a few days I suddenly felt a lot better - the only thing remaining is pain on weeing and a constant niggly pain along with some tiredness - so much much better.  I am back at work (came back yesterday to a 12 hour day!).  I hope you carrying on feeling good!

Tish - how was EC?  Have you had 'the' call?!

Babymeerkat - I am in awe!  That is an awesome number of eggs that will hopefully see you through your whole family!!!  Take care of yourself and drink that water and eat those oranges!!!

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Chiggs83 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi all, it all sounds really positive on here, I'm over the moon for you all.

Sadly, we are not going to Et this cycle as we had 31 eggs collected and I am too high risk for ohss.
On the plus side 23 eggs fertilised and they have frozen 20 this morning, so at least we have good numbers for a couple of months time.

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi good afternoon Ladies I hope I find you all well?? xx

Chiggs I am so sorry you wont be doing ET this cycle xx     to you. xx

Star good luck for your call later today...or have you had any news already? xx 

Nicky sending you    for Sunday I'll be thinking of you xx

Tish How did your EC go? How are you feeling? have you had your Call? xx sending you    and   


Afm, I had my 2nd call today, sorry for not posting, been feeling awful, I feel a little better today, 19 fertilised and 9 have been graded A-B and the rest are C-D. I am so pleased   The Embryologist said that they would like to take them to Blast, so they get a clearer idea of the strongest Two. My BT is booked 11:30 on Saturday. OMG 2 Sleeps    


Sending lots of       to all

Paula xx


----------



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

ahhh Chiggs, so sorry to hear you won't be going to ET this week but like you say, it's brilliant to get so many to freeze and I'm sure in a few months everything will be positive. Lots of love and thoughts to you. You can enjoy Christmas now and new year, new start for you hun   

Paula, that's fantastic news! Good luck for Saturday, i'll have everything crossed!    

Any news Star? Tish? Prayers and hugs all round xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

Evening Ladies,
Hope I find you all well this evening, apologies for not posting I've been feeling pretty dreadful since EC yesterday. 

Babymeerkat - gosh how exciting, not long to go now that's great news. I'm excited for you!

Chiggs - so sorry you won't get to ET this time, but you can let your hair down a bit with Christmas coming and have a nice fresh start to the new year with hopefully some good news for you.

Star17 - brill news about your embies, keeping everything crossed for you, the quickest aren't always the best - remember the hare and the tortoise story!

Nicky1975 - wow 5 fertilised is brill, how many are you having transferred? 

AFM - well yesterday was a bit of an ordeal, I ended up passing out on the way out, all I remember thinking was hug the wall ha ha!!! I was taken back in to recover and monitored for a couple of hours. Anyway, had our call this morning and out of the 7 eggs retrieved, 6 have fertilised. Just keeping everything crossed now that they make it to tomorrow and I will then find out whether it's a Saturday or Monday transfer.

Referring to the original title of this thread - is it normal to feel this crap after EC? I can hardly walk and in pain pretty much all the time. I'm worries that if I were to have ET on Saturday my body just may not be ready. How are you ladies feeling?

Best wishes, Tish x


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello!!!

Sorry for the late post, but I have been at work!
So..........the lab called this morning and I have 2 blasts that have been biopsied for pgs overnight and f normal, 1 will be transferred tomorrow!!!  There are another 6 still going that might be blasts by tomorrow - fingers crossed they all will be (I don't ask for much.....right?!?).  Those will be tested and frozen if suitable.  So nervous!

Tish - sorry you have been feeling rubbish and had such a horrid time.  I would say it isn't normal.  I also felt awful for a few days, bloated, in pain, sick etc.  however if you are struggling to walk that sounds like you are extra bloated (and extra pain), there I suggest you check with your clinic tomorrow morning.  In the meantime drink water (couple of litres a day) and eat protein.  If it is ohss that should help.  I didn't think I would be ready for ET, but I feel ok today - although day 3 might have been a stretch.  Tell your clinc and they will advise you if you can do ET.  Fingers crossed you feel better soon. Xxx

Nicky - getting closer to Sunday!!  How are you?

Babymeerkat - that is amazing!  Good luck for ET!  

Chiggs - Amazing number of frosties!  So sorry you got cancelled, that sucks.  The oly silver lining is your bucket loads of Eskimos!  FET is so much easier!

Xxx


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Not good news from me.  Had two blastocysts tested and both came back genetically abnormal.  We have a few others that were frozen today and we are expecting the results at the end of next week.  Not what we expected!

How is everyone else?


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi Ladies, 

Star I am so so sorry you won't be doing ET this time...keeping my fingers crossed for your other embies xx   

Tish How are you feeling today? Better I hope...I too was in agony, I just kept drinking water and eating oranges...it does get better, but the bloating is the worst...it is soo uncomfortable. sending you lots of    

Nicky I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.    all goes well for you xx

Chiggs Am hoping you're feeling more positive about your frosties, take some you time and enjoy your Christmas.     

Afm, Not long back from BT..we have to perfect Blasts on board...we were shown the grading and wow, one of them is already starting to hatch...OMG...
The Doc said that within 24-36 hours they should both be implanting.
My official test date is the 27th so only 11 days time...omgggggggg.  This is the scary bit...not much else I can do but pray, be good to myself and hope that any and all the gods are watching over us and give us the BFP we so so want. xxxx

Good luck ladies am praying that everything works for you all xxxx


sending        to you all xxxx


----------



## Chiggs83 (Jul 30, 2013)

Congratulations Babymeerkat, that is so exciting! Fc for Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello ladies. 
So sorry to hear your news Tish     Fingers crossed you get good news at the end of next week!  

Babymeerkat - that is amazing!!!!! Great news. Fingers crossed, sending PMA your way!    

Well i had a bit of a whirlwind this weekend! I was happily at work on Friday going about my business. I went out for lunch with my team and when i looked at my phone after about an hour I had about 8 missed calls!!! Some from the hospital, some from DH and one from my MIL! Anyway it turns out they wanted to do the ET Friday afternoon instead of waiting til today! So panic stations set in!   DH picked me up from work an hour later and we had 2 3 day embryos transferred. They also said that the 6th egg had fertilised so we'd had a 100% fertilisation rate! Gooooo eggs!   I asked them why they didn't wait til Sunday and they basically said that they were both ready and good quality and as good as the lab conditions are there is really no where better for them to be than MY BODY! Eek! So that was it. I've just been resting since then. I had acupuncture after the transfer and have felt so relaxed. DH has been cooking lots of healthy meals for me and i've slept loads. Trying hard not to think too much - although we all know that's near enough impossible!  
Test date is Thursday 28th November. EVERYTHING CROSSED!       

Love and PMA all round xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

Evening Ladies,
Star17 - so sorry to hear the news about your blasts, fingers crossed for your frosties. Spend Christmas getting yourself baby-ready and start the new year with a bang. 

Babymeerkat - wow, that's great news! So all you can do now is rest and be healthy as you are now officially PUPO!!!

Nicky - gosh I bet that was a shock, but it didn't give you time to think about the detail and possibly worry in the build-up to ET. Sending you both lots of babydust and best wishes for positive results.

AFM - well, where do I start? That pain I was in - turned out to be a follicle hoemorrage, nothing a bit of morphine and a stay in hospital hasn't sorted out though. Worried sick ET can't go ahead tomorrow but they are scanning me at 10 and we are taking it from there. Please keep everything crossed for us.
Take care x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh Tish, I do hope you are ok xx sending you lots of love and hugs that your scan goes ok xx


----------



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

Tish, I have EVERYTHING crossed for you! 
Let us know as soon as you can (obviously more important things going on  )

Lots of love and PMA    
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi Ladies,
Well I'm officially PUPO!!!!

Basically everything the hospital told me was to cover their backs, I'm glad I took no notice when they told me I had an infection and OHSS and a follicle hoemorrhage! It just didn't 'fit' what they were telling me and I'm glad I held out for the clinic's diagnosis - which was 'everything's as it should be!' So a big sigh of relief after a stressful weekend but it's all good now thank god.

The clinic transferred 1 advanced blast so it's just waiting now 'til OTD 28th Nov. OOh the same day as you Nicky!
Hope you are all doing ok and thanks for your well wishes, babydust to you all. 

Star - sending positive thoughts your way for your results this week!
Take care, Tish x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh I am so pleased for you tish, welcome to the 2ww hell...xx we are all otd around the same time...ooh ooh heres hoping we all get our bfp's we so deserve. xx


----------



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

Yay Tish, so pleased for you!!!!  

Now for the praying, the paranoia and the attempt at PMA! haha!    

I am slowly sending myself mad! My friend at work told me i've been extra scatty this week but i think that's more because I'm not concentrating on anything other than my embryos! The only other "symptom" i've noticed is slight tummy twinges and wind!   But they could both be the progesterone pessaries!  

In DH's family we've had 2 births in the last 3 weeks, there are 3 others pregnant, due next year and i have 3 friends that are pregnant too! I'm sick of it being everyone else and not me! But then again I suppose I should be used to that, it's happened for the last 7 years while we've been trying! 

Thinking of you all ladies xxxx


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello!

Tish - what a journey!  I have everything crossed for you.    

Afm - well I feel like I have been on a roller coaster ride!  As you know Friday morning I was flying high with 7 blasts of good or excellent grades.  Friday afternoon hit the ground with a bump after being told that the two tested were abnormal.  Just had the call on the other five and we have 2 normal!!!  Now for my age that is pretty poor, but I just don't care!!  2 normal is amazing and it gives me 2 goes at a FET......I am so relieved as I was fully expecting 100 percent abnormal and had spent the weekend trying (in vain) not to think about it.  Apparently our abnormal results are unusual which suggests tat there might be something odd going on, but at the moment I don't care as long as these ones are ok!!  All I can really say is a massive phew!!!

How is everyone else?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Ladies,
Wow Star that's amazing! So happy that you have had some good news after the turmoil of the last week.

Nicky ha ha sounds like you are getting through the 2WW as normal as can be. I drove myself mad in the 2WW when I had IUI so I'm going to really try not to symptom spot, knicker watch and go google mad - although it was fascinating learning about what happens to the blast through its stages to implantation yesterday!

AFM - still recovering, and I can't seem to get out of my head that a 5 day blast implants 24-36 hrs after being put back in - so that's around about......ooh  now!

Hope you all have a nice evening, positive thoughts ladies x


----------



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

awww Star, that's fantastic news!   Have you thought about when you're going to go for the first FET? 

Tish... I can't remember being THAT bad when I had my 3 IUI's but my first IVF cycle I was so negative right from the start, I couldn't tell you why! I was off work though for the first week after ET and I really think that was a bad idea for me. I just had NOTHING to take my mind off it so EVERY little twinge felt like triple bad! My paranoia was off the chart! Ha!  
Mind you i'm not exactly doing well this time either, just slightly more positive! 
Anyone noticed any "symptoms" yet? I've got a bit of tummy pain, it's really low down and feels like something is pushing on my bladder so I keep needing to wee! Also i am mega scatty! But like I said before I think that's coz I am not concentrating on work at all! Lucky I have an understanding boss!   
I'm definitely better off being here though. 
8 days til test day!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

Evening All,
Hope I find you all well and in good spirits? We are half way through the week today!!

Nicky - as far as any 'symptoms' go today, I'm trying desperately to keep my brain switched off from anything or just putting it down to the pessaries. However, I feel very bloated today and have had a few pains 'down there' but try not to think into it too much. Think I'm trying to protect myself from a possible negative result but I also want to be positive. I do keep looking at the photo of our blast from ET day and willing it to be ok. It's nice that you have an understanding boss and your scattiness is excused. At least it's not a full 2 weeks to wait to test, I found having to go through 2 weekends very hard.

Have a nice evening x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi Star Nicky and Tish, I hope I find you all positive and well?  
I truly hope you are all staying strong and away from those pee sticks!!   

AFM, I had bloods done yesterday, got results today, just waiting to speak to gp regarding what they mean...I have no idea what I am looking at. 

It says Beta HcG will be filed as 445..00 per 1 u/l....anyone got any odeas as to what that could mean?? I am 5dp5dt or 6dp5dt depending on who you speak to!! no faint lines on pee sticks or anything...but because of ectopic history, had bloods done to check levels rising at the 'normal' rate...whatever that means...arghhh why is nothing straight forward??

Love and prayers are with you all x

Px


----------



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello.

Just a quick one! We got a letter from the clinic yesterday telling us we didn't get any frosty's!  
I feel really down about this because as much as i'm trying to be positive about the 2 inside me, i am now thinking of them being our last chance! and that scares me!  
I'm sure i'll snap out of it soon though.
Hope you're all keeping ok xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

sorry hun, i posted mine before I saw yours. Sorry to put a downer on things!  

That sounds pretty high to me but to be honest I don't really know. I've never had an HCG blood test! 
Let us know what the GP says hunny


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Nicky, try and stay positive for the 2 you do have. I am sure they'll be fine xx 

Stay Strong 

Px


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks hun xx I will. You  have not put a downer on things..I am down anyway. I am sure this hasn't worked!! I have had no symptoms at all, not a twinge or even a fart..lol xx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi again Ladies, well according to my GP I need to have another blood test done, otherwise they have nothing to compare to. So I am still none the wiser!!  Will have them taken tomorrow and hopefully get the results Saturday..if not its a long wait til the Monday!! argghh its all a waiting game!! and believe me this game is no fun!!

Hope you are all faring better than I am xx


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Baby meerkat - what exactly did the gp say?  A reading of 445 on day 10/11 post ec seems very high - unless the unit measurements are different?  (per 1u/l is a measurement I have not heard of before!).  Mabe you need to divide by something?!

I thought normal ranges were that anything over 5 was pregnant, but on 14 days past ovulation you would hope to be more like 100.  

It could be that it is a bit early to be measuring hcg?  

Sorry, I am no help at all!!


----------



## holly27 (Sep 3, 2013)

Baby Meerkat,

I've never heard of a HCG reading like that so not much use sorry. Just wondering if you had HCG shot? And maybe it hasnt cleared your system completely so thats why its so high so early. I know my HCG 1500 shot 2pt took a week to clear (I tested it out).

Wishing you all the best!   

Holly


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

Evening Ladies,
So sorry you didn't get any frosties Nicky but stay positive! How are you feeling otherwise?

Hi Holly, welcome to this thread, hope you are well.

Babymeerkat - I'm not too sure about that reading, I have always just been given a number, then get tested 2 days later where they hope for it to have doubled. I got a reading of around that at 4 weeks and I was carrying ID twins. Hope you solve the mystery come Saturday x

Star how are you?

AFM - been getting sharp pains all day and have been a bit snappy with my poor OH. 
Take care, Tish x


----------



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey all, welcome Holly  

BabyMeerkat, sorry you're a bit in limbo hunny! In some ways i think it's easier for me just waiting til the day they told me to test! (6 days to go!) Think i'd go even more doolally having bloods done like you have!  
I've decided to take Thursday off so i can test and then CRY all day if it's BFN or hopefully have a nice day (although still with nerves obviously!) if it's BFP!   

I haven't had many symptoms at all which doesn't fill me with optimism! Minor tummy aches is about it but i always seem to have some sort of ache or pain in the tummy area!  
I keep thinking back to last time when I started bleeding 3 days before OTD! That day will be Monday if the same happens again!  
Sorry for negativity! Wish it would all just HURRY UP so i know one way or the other!!!!! 

Thinking of you all, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi Ladies, Thank you all for your responses, apparently that wasn't the reading?!?! Not sure what to think now!! I had another done this morning and now just waiting for the results.. I got the path lab extension, so I'll be hassling them in a bit, not quite sure what to expect..:O(

Star, Nicky, Tish thanks girls...stay strong. xxxx

welcome to our little thread holly xx 


Love and Hugs to you all


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Babymeerkat - that would explain why it looked strange!  Keeping everything crossed for you.  Let us know!   

Nicky - aaaagh.  I really feel for you.  The 2ww is horrible!  Keeping everything crossed.  

Tish - hope you are feeling ok.  I am ok thank you for asking!  Completely shattered due to the emotional roller coaster!  Hope the pains were from implantation!    

Hi holly - welcome to the thread and hope you are well   

I am ok.  Had m follow up and need to wait for 3 bleeds as tey are closed over Xmas.  Boo!  But hey - at least that gives me time to settle down physically and emotionally.  Still feeling very very tired!  

Big hugs all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Ladies,
Hope you are all doing ok?

Babymeerkat - I came across an article today explaining HCG blood tests. The number they give you is a measurement of HCG per 1ml of blood. Anything above 5 (as one of our other ladies mentioned) is deemed a pregnancy. Measurements vary for everyone, they only look for measures to have doubles over 48 hrs. Really hope you get the right results this time, I can imagine you are so frustrated and just want to know.

Nicky - is it still 6 days to go?!!! Glad you have managed to take Thursday off and you can take it easy and concentrate on you.

I feel on a bit of a downer today, not sure why. I'm going crazy with the wait and the fact that I actually look pregnant I'm that bloated isn't helping!
It's Friday at least, enjoy your weekend ladies, x


----------



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi ladies. Hope you're all doing well. 
I'm out. Been bleeding since yesterday morning!  
Proper definite AF! Its It's exactly what happened to me last time! My body is just incapable of holding on to an embryo it seems 
Anyway I've got everything crossed still for you lot. Me n DH are just going to try to enjoy Christmas now and see how we feel in the new year.
Lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh no Nicky - I am so sorry.  That sucks.  Maybe we can be cycle buddies again in January?!  Massive hugs and I hope you and your DH are OK.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2013)

Evening Ladies,
Nicky - so, so sorry. It's awful when you don't even get to OTD, it happened to me when I had IUI, so cruel. I'm up for bein' cycle buddies again come January if you are? Sending big 'get better' hugs x

Take care, Tish x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Ladies, sorry I haven't made it either...AF came bang on time Saturday....been in a bit of a trance since then..xx

Good luck to you all xx

Paula x


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi Ladies,
Babymeerkat - so sorry AF arrived - the witch! Give yourself time to grieve and come to terms with things, then try and look forward to Christmas x

I caved and tested early this morning - BFN, although OTD isn't 'til Thursday. I'm struggling trying to stay positive today, it's so hard! Think I will go away and list 5 good things to be thankful for today to try and pull myself round.

Best wishes ladies, take care
Tish x


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

Hello ladies, i just wanted to say i have read this thread with enthusiasm over the last week or so... i havent wanted to add to it, but i have found it informative and right now heartbreaking... whilst in tears here i honestly believe this could be a book! so taking a positive out of it all!

i have another week till my test, i am heartbroken every day with pains and twinges... and today i now have that pressure pain i get before AF.. but hey ho.. time will tell..

I suppose what i am trying to say is this thread is lovely and you really have been a good bunch of ladies to read... 

All the best for the future... and good luck..

x


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2013)

Evening Ladies,

Hi Rellie - we have spoken on your post re: back passage pains (you have to laugh now although not funny at the time!) The ladies on here are a good bunch but heart-breakingly not alot of good news for us this cycle. Great to have others to go through this journey with and we all live to fight another day.

I'm spotting bright red now so am expecting to wake up to full flow in the morning, so I guess I'm out too. Absolutely gutted that the last 6 weeks have come down to nothing, zero, ziltch. On the bright side, no more injections or bum bullets - yeah!!! Ooh and I can have a glass of wine or two.

Good night ladies, 'til we meet again, take care
Tish x


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2013)

Everything crossed for you Rellie x


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

Awww thaks Tish, everything is making me cry, i mean everything! I wish you all the luck in the world in the future and whatever you plan to do...xx

God dam you hormones! Kat and Alfie, last night! well... i was unconsolable, my DH was completely freaked out! I can not tell you how much i have everything crossed at the moment...

All the best everyone..

xx


----------



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Rellie. Aww i'm so glad our little thread has helped you, even if just a little bit. Everything crossed for you hun, hope you'll come back and let us know how it goes for you     

Paula & Tish....so sorry ladies. My heart is broken for you both   The only thing we can take from any of this is that we are all in the same boat. The downright upset and angry boat, but still, you get my point?!   
I am just very angry today. It's like a grieving process really. Sunday I cried all day, Monday I was a bit hysterical...one minute me and DH would be laughing uncontrollably over something very childish like farting ( ) then we'd be crying our eyes out watching something sad on the TV! Think we lost the plot a bit!    Yesterday and today I have been angry with the world! Not to mention in bloody agony with AF pains!!!!     I'm fuming about having to still test tomorrow with a CLEAR BLUE! Well that's what the clinic told me but they can F off if they think i'm spending £10+ on a clear blue when I know 100% what the outcome will be! This is exactly what happened to me on our first cycle. I peed on a clear blue stick in blood basically (sorry if TMI)! So i've sent DH to Home n Bargain for 2 89p preg tests! That is all i need to tell me the inevitable!  

So sorry for the rant but we need to get it out i reckon! I am going to drink copious amounts of red wine at the weekend! 
I am thinking of you all and hope you're getting through it as best you can. GOOD LUCK RELLIE... i pray for some good news from this thread. Lots of love lovely ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Ladies,
Hope you are all doing as well as can be expected really.

I'm all over the bloody place to be honest, I had 1 spot when wiped (sorry if TMI) yesterday and fully expected to wake up to full flow today, but no, light spotting reddy-browny colour only the need for pantyliner (again, sorry!). I had accepted our fate and like you Nicky went through the motions and had a long 'positivity' chat with my OH. Today, my fiance has just informed me that we are still expected at the clinic for our blood test in the morning (OTD) and I simply don't have a clue what's going on with my body. I just wish it was over so that I could move on. I didn't even use a bum bullet last night as I thought it was game over. AAARRRRGGHHHH  

Nicky I really hope you feel a bit better soon, I can completely understand you not wanting to spend the money on a test. I think it's a bit cheeky really them requesting it.

Sending lots of hugs ladies, Tish x


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

Thanks NIcky thats so lovely...

Tish, you must absolutely go to the clinic for the test tomorrow, it will put everything in perspective for you, positively or negatively.. Will be thinking of you.

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

oooh Tish, you're still in! I will have EVERYTHING crossed for you for some amazing news tomorrow! 
Hope you sleep tonight!     xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

Any news lovely Tish?? I've been thinking of you and praying!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi Nicky,
Hope you are well, apologies Nicky for not having replied (alot) sooner! Just felt as gutted as gutted can be after our first cycle of IVF. 

Now having to wait 3 cycles to go again - well it's just like another kick while you are down. Strangely, I didn't even cry this time, I think I'm just fed up with doing everything we possibly can and standing the best chances compared to alot of couples TTC and it still not working. I have thrown myself back into work and focused on other things, my coping mechanism.

How are you all doing ladies? 
Tish x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hellooo Ladies, 

I hope you are all well and are either thinking of your next cycle or are already on the journey    

Hubby and I will be doing a NFET in about 3 weeks, I had an EndoScratch done 6th Feb, hoping that this will help, cause it hurt like hell...I would happily walk over hot coals, if I thought it would help but the ES, was not nice at all!!   
I will be taking Clexane injections, Aspirin and Prednisolone to help with previous m/c and my immune system.     that this will assist us to become the parents we so would love to be   


   being sent to all you Lovely wonderfully strong ladies xxxx

BM Paula xx


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello!  Nice to hear from you!  Good luck for your FET (what does the n stand for?).  Sorry es was grim, but well done getting through it.  Not long now!

I am PUPO at the moment!  Very exciting - I thawed one of my two in the freezer and it seemed to go well.  Had a really good doctor and am just keeping my fingers crossed!  Have to wait for another 11 days for test day......no idea whether it has worked or not - every thing I get could be one thing or nothing!

Everyone else - hope you are well and would love to hear how you are doing.

Xxxxx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi Star, 
Ooh how exciting,  I'll be praying and sending you lots of    and sticky vibes    for you. xx

apparently watching comedy is meant to play a positive part in implantation...I read it on here, somewhere, a study was done on women who did and didn't watch comedy after having an ET done. The rate of bfp's was a lot higher in the women who did watch comedy. Odd but hey, if it works right?!? xxxx Keep us posted xxxx

The n is for a natural cycle. x


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks!  I will go and find something to laugh at - wonder if DH is around...!!!  Only joking - lovely man just brought me roses home - bless him.  I think laughter is good for a lot of things - so this doesn't really surprise me.  Thanks for letting me know.

Ah - thanks for explaining the n.  I get pretty confused on FET as there seem to be a number of options.  I had a natural one (which was nothing except ugh bottom bullets!).  I then had a medicated one - but only Estrogen (at least that is what I think it was!) and bottom bullets.  But other people's medicated cycles seem to include DR and much heavier stuff.  So confusing!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2014)

Evening Ladies,
So lovely to hear from you!

babymeerkat - just been catching up with you all on the FET march thread, which I started on but treatment was delayed a month. The ES doesn't sound very nice, but I have read good things about it. Really hope your treatment see's positive results for you. The comedy sounds like a good plan and takes your mind off the dreaded 2WW.

star - how are you doing? I notice it's been a few weeks since you posted> Sending best wishes x

AFM - just waiting on CD1 but my periods have gone scatty with me spotting on and off for 3 or 4 days before proper flow, getting a little frustrated now just want to get going again!

Thinking of you all, take care, Tish x


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

How is everyone?  Hope you are doing well x


----------

